# Shorter season -



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Is it just me or is Jan 4th earlier end date than other years. :huh:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, that's about right. Season has ended the 1st Sunday after Jan 1st for awhile now.


----------

